# Greek coffee



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a bean that gives an authentic Greek coffee taste.?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there an 'authentic' Greek coffee taste? Most of the coffee I've had in various parts of Greece has been average to exceedingly dire.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I believe you can get the coffee you are looking for from here, although it might be pre ground even though the packets show beans http://www.ultimate-guide-to-greek-food.com/greek-coffee-supplies.html

or alternatively here http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xloumidis+coffee.TRS0&_nkw=loumidis+coffee&ghostText=&_sacat=0


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is there an 'authentic' Greek coffee taste? Most of the coffee I've had in various parts of Greece has been average to exceedingly dire.


My problem Patrick is that I find the light roast,thin ,watery, fruity, acidic brews "dire"


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> My problem Patrick is that I find the light roast,thin ,watery, fruity, acidic brews "dire"


Use a very low heat, don't be in a rush, you can get thick, Turkish/Greek style coffee with medium roasts. Avoid coffees with fruity descriptors & naturals.

"Watery" & "acidic" sound like a dosing/underextraction issue?

100g brew water Ibriks take me about 9 minutes, after starting with preboiled water (about 80C when it goes on the low hob, if you use gas it may be better to start with cold brew water).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Go for a full roast bean offering - plenty of choice out there - Rave - Coffee Compass and others. The packet stuff labelled 'Greek coffee' will be long dated questionable quality - heavy on bitterness and not much else.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I can send stuff if anybody needs although the freight will be as much as the coffee or even more.

We have these main types of coffee:

1) Greek (which is in fact turkish and I am guessing it is what is asked about here)

2) Fredo or Fredo cappucino (espresso based)

3) Frappe ("specialized" nescafe but somehow it is nice)

P.s. I am in cyprus not Greece but the same applies


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is there an 'authentic' Greek coffee taste? Most of the coffee I've had in various parts of Greece has been average to exceedingly dire.


Patrick I still enjoy very much the 3 types I mentioned above even though now I know what good coffee (espresso/filter) tastes like.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Funnily enough I was fruitlessly looking into the same thing recently. My first foray into coffee as a child was with greek bravo and dark loumidis made in a briki - with a ton of sugar.

I'd be very interested in finding out what sort of coffee bean could be used to make greek style coffee.

The cuban coffee I used to get in Miami was great as well. Very strong with a ton of milk and sugar.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness said:


> Funnily enough I was fruitlessly looking into the same thing recently. My first foray into coffee as a child was with greek bravo and dark loumidis made in a briki - with a ton of sugar.
> 
> I'd be very interested in finding out what sort of coffee bean could be used to make greek style coffee.
> 
> The cuban coffee I used to get in Miami was great as well. Very strong with a ton of milk and sugar.


http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/416/especial-cuban-altoserra.htm

Cuban for you


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/416/especial-cuban-altoserra.htm
> 
> Cuban for you


Cheers

Although taking into account US-Cuba trade embargo, its doubtful I was drinking cuban coffee.

lol, just did a quick google and it looks like my fellow Scots are in trouble for attempting to buy Cuban coffee in Scotland and from a Scottish shop!

http://www.scotsman.com/news/politics/top-stories/perth-coffee-shop-users-violating-cuba-trade-law-1-3640707


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow. Those yanks should butt out. It's not like Cuba is an oppressive regime, just too far left for Uncle Sam's liking. Maybe we should boycott PayPal for being in contravention of free trade in geographic areas that are outside their remit.

In other news, I tried frappe on holiday in Cyprus and Santorini. Who knew Nescafe could be nice? Hits the spot when you're over there somehow though!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

From my experience in the Middle East, anything that is roasted very dark and then ground to a powder will work. As previously mentioned anything labelled specifically for Turkish or Greek is likely to be fairly nasty with a very high robusta component, if not completely robusta.

My first experience with Turkish as a 26 year old who had just left podunk nowhere in Canada and landed in Saudi Arabia. Being a polite Canadian I drained the cup of Turkish coffee I was given. No one told me to leave the grounds in the cup


----------

